# Advice using ATItool on a Sapphire X800GTO



## bronnac (May 9, 2006)

Hi all,

I have just purchased a Sapphire Radeon X800GTO PCI-E and am in the process of over clocking it.  I was wondering if what I have tried so far is ok to do.

Firstly I left my cards fan speed at 54% (I think thats default) and then proceeded to "find Max Core" and then "Find Max Mem" which ended up at 477/536 which I fought was nice  and played EverQuest II for four hours straight no bother.

I thought I would push the card a little harder so I increased the Fan speed to 75% and re did the "find Max" settings and ended up with a 520/520 setup, which I again thought was absolutly fantasic .  Played EverQuest II last night no bother and I love the performance increase.

Anyways, what I wanted to ask you guys is whether or not I went about overclocking my card the correct way? was I right in speeding up the fan? is 520/520 a decent, common speed people get when overclocking this type of card using the standard hardware?

Thanks in advance,
Karl.


----------



## bronnac (May 10, 2006)

Did I post this in the wrong forum or something?


----------



## trog100 (May 10, 2006)

i think folks get bored with answering the same questions over and over again.. thats my excuse for not writing a detailed set of instructions on how to clock a gto.. 

its all been gone over a thousand times before.. search the forums.. sorry i cant be arsed to write it all again.. 

trog


----------



## TheBigCarp321 (May 17, 2006)

If you ask me thats not bad since the X800XT stock is 500/500 and its a better card. It does have 16 pipes though, but all in all I think you would notice a dif with that OC and if you can keep it stable at that then gratz!

I just let ATITOOL fuss with my fan speeds so I would leave it at auto unless yer card gets really hot.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (May 17, 2006)

That's a good o/c. If you want to reach higher speeds, try getting either an Arctic Cooling ATI Silencer 5 Rev. 2 or the Zalman VF700-Cu. Both great coolers, I have the Zalman myself. I get about 35 idle and 53-55 load, depending on my ambient temps. If I have low ambient temps, my temps can be as low as 32 idle and 48 load.

Here's the link for the AC ATI Silencer, not newegg.com, but $5 cheaper:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=316413

The Zalman is about the same price in either newegg.com, zipzoomfly.com, or tigerdirect.com.


----------

